# 200mile ride attempt



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

Conquered! Unfortunately phone died running into the last 35 miles.











And so with this, my base is coming to an end after a5ish weeks. Coming up is a recovery week and will be moving onto more specific speed work and hill work primarily.

Prep involved slipping 2 tubes and a pump into Jersey pocket. 

Rode on perceived effort/ no HR power or speedo.


----------



## uclown2002 (15 May 2014)

Great effort!


But get yourself a Garmin for your next big ride!


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

Thanks mate! I will have to get one indeed. 

Base hasn't gone as brilliant as I wanted it to or rather, would have liked to do my own workouts rather than all the 40mile commuts to work. That said, its all come together and I'm feeling strong as fark!


----------



## uclown2002 (15 May 2014)

How many bananas for 200 miles?


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

After breakfast which was 2 bananas,

Ride meals,
3 bananas
4 syrup flapjacks
² bottles of coke
4 Costa caramel waffles.
2 boost choc bars
2 coffees with 8 sugars a piece
Big slab of cheery medeira cake.
8x700ml bottles of water.
£15

First stop at 70 mile point was the hardest to get going again from. After that, was just pounding the pedals hardcore


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2014)

Chapeau. Been there, done that, somewhat slower.....


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

I expected and would have been happy with 15ish mph.


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)

Great effort and not too shabby average.


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

Elevation and speed graph.


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)

Ok OK, we've seen the ride. If peeps are really interested why not post it in "your ride today" thread.


----------



## uclown2002 (15 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Ok OK, we've seen the ride. If peeps are really interested why not post it in "*your ride today*" thread.


What forum?


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)

Over there.

CBA to link it.


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

You're ignored 400bhp. Go be arsy on someone else's thread. Simply showing base works. You should try it rather than talking crap and poking fun all the time.


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2014)




----------



## vickster (15 May 2014)

Do you have any protein in your diet or just carbs?


----------



## KneesUp (15 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3084005, member: 30090"]And don't you think it is dangerous taking a methamphetamine when out on a bike ride?[/QUOTE]
I'd be more worried about eating £15 to be honest. I think that's illegal.

@JasonHolder 200 miles in a day is good going. Well done. Whatever training you are doing, and how ever many bananas you are eating it's obviously working out well for you.


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

Vickster, I don't purposefully eat protein, all the protein I get in from fruit veg and other carb stuff. Bread pizza etc. I get enough  

Beano, what are you talking about amphets? Boost bar doesnt have any to my knowledge


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

I dont get it sorry


----------



## vickster (15 May 2014)

There is no veg in your list?


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2014)

Base is a term for a strong derivative of amphetamine sulphate. The drug that had a part in killing Tom Simpson on Ventoux. 
You keep talking about "base"


----------



## KneesUp (15 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Base is a term for a strong derivative of amphetamine sulphate. The drug that had a part in killing Tom Simpson on Ventoux.
> You keep talking about "base"


@Hacienda71 ; Base? How low can you go?


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> @Hacienda71 ; Base? How low can you go?


 Or in this instance base how long can you go. Lol


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> @Hacienda71 ; Base? How low can you go?


Well, Jason might have done some PE in his time.......


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

vickster said:


> There is no veg in your list?


Hard to eat veg on bike  had 600g of brocolli carrots and coliflower last night though, with 2 footlong baguettes  1800kcal


----------



## vickster (15 May 2014)

All that sugar looks like a fast track to diabetes. Although as you look about 12 in your photo, you should be ok for now


----------



## edindave (15 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Base is a term for a strong derivative of amphetamine sulphate. The drug that had a part in killing Tom Simpson on Ventoux.
> You keep talking about "base"


Buttery biscuit base?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfeyUGZt8nk


----------



## JasonHolder (15 May 2014)

Sugar doesn't cause diabetes. High fat content does.


----------



## vickster (16 May 2014)

And you know that how given the whole medical and scientific community have not been able to prove or disprove either way. Obesity is clearly documented as a major cause with an excess of sugar a major cause of obesity due to high calories content. 

I don't think your diet would class as low fat either with all those cakes etc. the bananas may be ok, but you might want to keep an eye on your potassium


----------



## Big Nick (16 May 2014)

Back on track, well done on your 200 miles mate especially with an average speed like that


----------



## jowwy (16 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Back on track, well done on your 200 miles mate especially with an average speed like that


its a pretty flat parcour though to be fair big nick - although i agree for that distance its pretty good going


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 May 2014)

Top Effort!!!, however I'm kind of worried about reading your threads, you always seem to find away to annoy someone. (Base miles)


----------



## User6179 (16 May 2014)

Got myself a £5 power bank for my phone , my android now lasts about 12 hours running Strava .
Good effort btw!


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2014)

Did you not get bored?
I find the limiting factor to rides longer than 100 miles is mental strength(i.e. boredom), although I do ride alone.


----------



## JasonHolder (16 May 2014)

Cheers bignick! Its easily within grasp of the average cyclist though. 

Jowwy- yeah the coarse was rolling hills the whole way. Definately nothing to write home about. That said; I haven't begun hills yet so why would I add them to a 200 effort. If I want to blow up then I would. Bike riding isnt about being the hardest strongest guy, its about knowing what you have going for you and using your strengths and hiding your weaknesses. As I've said before at my peak I'm not terribly powerful, but the most powerful guy doesn't always win. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.

Peter-sorry man, I do preach, I cannot help it.
BSRU- this was a solo ride and most of the riding I do is solo as well. Its rather hard to find a training partner with frer time that i have, and has such a narroe focus of (get better and nothing else matters) call me narrow minded 
can't say I was bored at all if I think back.


----------



## Spinney (16 May 2014)

vickster said:


> All that sugar looks like a fast track to diabetes. Although as you look about 12 in your photo, you should be ok for now


Yebbut - it was fuel for the ride - does one day's worth of mega-sugar input really do you harm, esp when taken while cycling 200 miles?

(Chapeau, Jason, by the way! - maybe it's time to change the text under your avatar?)


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2014)

Well done indeed.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2014)

Yes - well done - that's nearly 50% further than my longest ever rides (though mine were very hilly)!



BSRU said:


> Did you not get bored?
> I find the limiting factor to rides longer than 100 miles is mental strength(i.e. boredom), although I do ride alone.


I think if you are riding hard enough then you will not have enough energy left to worry about boredom! Choosing interesting routes helps too.

I can't remember ever being bored on a long ride of, say, 50-140 miles. It is the local 20-30 milers on routes that I have done hundreds of times before which are sometimes less interesting so I just ride a bit quicker on them.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2014)

Nice one !


----------



## Big Nick (16 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> its a pretty flat parcour though to be fair big nick - although i agree for that distance its pretty good going


And after all there's no better a feeling than p!ssing on someone chips!!


----------



## 50000tears (16 May 2014)

Great effort Jason with a fantastic average speed. How long were your rest breaks?


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> You're ignored 400bhp. Go be arsy on someone else's thread. Simply showing base works. You should try it rather than talking crap and poking fun all the time.


You could have just hit the Ignore button, and not bothered with the snarky comment. Here are the rules: you might want to have a little look in the section entitled Respectful Conduct.


----------



## 50000tears (16 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> You could have just hit the Ignore button, and not bothered with the snarky comment. Here are the rules: you might want to have a little look in the section entitled Respectful Conduct.



That does go both ways Mike. Whilst Jason may not always come across in the way he would like, some of the attacks on him and general micky taking are often out of order.


----------



## oldfatfool (16 May 2014)

Fair play, good average speed for a 200 miler if you managed to maintain it for the last 36 miles. 

Now though you really need to find a few hills  Much more fun than the stamina stuff.


----------



## JasonHolder (16 May 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> Fair play, good average speed for a 200 miler if you managed to maintain it for the last 36 .
> 
> Now though you really need to find a few hills  Much more fun than the stamina stuff.


Amen! I cannot wait to get onto the hills proper.
It was a bizzare ride if im honest with you! I was just able to hold 18mph the whole ride. The last 35 miles was done at that pace indeed, not that i had a speedo, but riding a 39-15/14 the whole way around pretty much had a good feel for what i was averaging. Did the first 100miles in 5hrs 22min.

50000tears of joy, had 3 hours off the bike. Didnt even realise it till i looked on strava when you asked. did drop into the bike shop i used to work in, in watford for a chat etc

That said, i would not have liked to have less stops than that  wrists are shedding 50000 tears of their own. Only thing that hurts really bad.


----------



## montage (18 May 2014)

despite not agreeing with a lot of your posts - dece ride that.


----------



## srw (18 May 2014)

A41 Tring to M25. On a bike. Good God.


----------



## JasonHolder (18 May 2014)

Lol


----------



## Sniffer77 (18 May 2014)

Fantastic effort . I did my first 26 miles yesterday and I was chuffed as I've only been cycling couple of weeks, but 200 makes me realise lots of work to do.awesome mate


----------



## JasonHolder (18 May 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Fantastic effort . I did my first 26 miles yesterday and I was chuffed as I've only been cycling couple of weeks, but 200 makes me realise lots of work to do.awesome mate


Thank you so much! Ive only been back riding for 5 weeks after a 7 year layoff. Good job on your ride too! Many people couldn't even imagine riding that far!! 
[QUOTE 3087993, member: 9609"]That's impressive stuff -

Just done my first ever 100 miler on friday, now I read someone has just done 200 in the same time it took me for 100 (mind you my ascent was nearly double yours)

Anyway, great stuff and well done.[/QUOTE]
Congrats on the 100!! You have completed probably the most saught after accomplishment! 200 is rather NOT saught after lol whats your guys strava for a follow


----------



## JasonHolder (18 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3088580, member: 9609"]200 mile is a massive distance, have you considered how far that actually is? it is a very very long way and you have just done it on a bike, so is a hundred and that is only half the distance, I recently took the train from lockerbie down to penrith and cycled back, that is only 50 mile, and as i sat on the train watching all the fields wizz past I kept thinking to myself, I have made some massive miscalculation I can't possibly do this on a bike.

just amazing how far its possible to travel on a bke.

As for my starva .... my phones a bit old for out like that. lol[/QUOTE]
I had a similar worry about misculculation when I went to pick bike up from Exeter, riding back with no pads, no shoes etc. Just a helmet and backpack all the way to GLOUCESTER!!! Lmao all turned out fine though, 4 hours on a windy train turned out to be 70 odd miles and survived.
I guess 200 miles is rather a lot. But so is 100. But I'm looking at a 300 miler already. For no reason at all. Got to try and stay focused.

It is truly amazing what people can do! I personally find it enchanting seeing people accomplish unimaginable goals. Everything is started with a first step


----------

